# Anwendung nicht gefunden (Laufwerk)



## maxscmitz (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Community, 
ich habe leider ein Problem, dass Laufwerk meines Bruders wird nicht erkannt.
Es ist ein "http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p786428_LG-Electronics-GH24NS90-SATA-DVD-Brenner-schwarz.html".
Aber langsam verzweifle ich wirklich ein wenig:
Richtig gejumpert (wird als slave eingesetzt) und auch mal geguckt, ob's an den Kontakten liegt (hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit 'nem verstaubten SATA-Kabel),
aber trotzdem wird unter Windows 7 bei doppelklick auf das Laufwerk immernoch der Fehler 
"D:
Anwendung nicht gefunden" ("D" ist der Laufwerk Name), also begab ich mich in's Internet.
Dort wurde mir empfohlen die Upper- bzw. Lower Filter in der registry edit zu löschen, leider ohne Erfolg.

Ich hoffe ihr habt noch einen Lösungsvorschlag
Mfg Max


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2012)

Gejumpert? Bei SATA gibt es an sich keine Jumper - das musst Du mal näher erklären ^^

Wenn das LW als D: am Arbeitsplatz/Computer zu sehen ist, müsste es an sich okay sein - was für eine CD/DVD ist denn drin? Schonmal eine andere probiert? 

Ansonsten auch mal ein anderes Kabel testen


----------



## Kotor (4. Oktober 2012)

hi,

also bios und windows erkennen das laufwerk. es scheint so, dass du das laufwerk (mit medium eingelegt) nur im Windows Explorer "testest" ?

Start - in der Suchleiste gibst du "diskmgmt.msc" ein - dann öffnet sich die Datenträgerverwaltung. Dort siehst du ob ein Medium eingelegt ist und welchen Laufwerksbuchstaben es hat. Eventuell findest du dort oder im Gerätemanager (devmgmt.msc) einen Hinweis ob das Laufwerk defekt ist.

Sata Kabel tauschen; eventuell kannst auch mal versuchen dem Laufwerk einen anderen Buchstaben zu geben um einfach mal zu schauen was noch funktioniert  ...siehe Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxscmitz (4. Oktober 2012)

Das Jumpern bezieht sich nicht auf das Laufwerk sondern auf den ganzen Pc (könnte ja sein, dass das den Pc "in Verwirrung" bringt ) 

Verschiedene DVDs hab' ich auch schon getestet, leider ohne Erfolg (der Fehler wird sogar angezeigt, wenn sich kein Medium im Laufwerk befindet) 

Werde dann wohl mal etwas weiter ausprobieren


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2012)

Schließ den mal bei nem anderen PC an (danebenlegen und die Kabel durch Seitenteil führen und anschließen reicht) - wenn es auch da nicht geht, hast Du ein defektes LW erwischt. Kann passieren.


----------



## XT1024 (4. Oktober 2012)

maxscmitz schrieb:


> aber trotzdem wird unter Windows 7 bei doppelklick auf das Laufwerk immernoch der Fehler
> "D:
> Anwendung nicht gefunden" ("D" ist der Laufwerk Name)


 Schon Rechtsklick und Öffnen probiert? Nicht dass da ein deinstalliertes oder gelöschtes Programm noch zugeordnet ist und die CD/DVD öffnen will?


maxscmitz schrieb:


> Dort wurde mir empfohlen die Upper- bzw. Lower Filter in der registry edit zu löschen, leider ohne Erfolg.


Da wurde aber nicht noch mehr kaputt gemacht?


----------



## maxscmitz (5. Oktober 2012)

Zu den Filtern:
Nein, die werden von Windows wiederhergestellt, wenn man den Pc neu startet, aber ab und zu schleichen sich bei sen Filtern halt Fehler ein. 


Zu dem defekten Laufwerk:
Fänd' ich blöd, denn dann hätte Mindfactory ihre Serviceleistubg ja nicht erfüllt (komme grade aus dem Urlaub, hatte also keine Zeit einen Rechner zusammenzuschrauben), denn, wenn man schon 90€ für den Zusammenbau und Test bezahlt, möchte man ja auch ein funktionierendes Laufwerk haben.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2012)

maxscmitz schrieb:


> Zu dem defekten Laufwerk:
> Fänd' ich blöd, denn dann hätte Mindfactory ihre Serviceleistubg ja nicht erfüllt (komme grade aus dem Urlaub, hatte also keine Zeit einen Rechner zusammenzuschrauben), denn, wenn man schon 90€ für den Zusammenbau und Test bezahlt, möchte man ja auch ein funktionierendes Laufwerk haben.


 was meinst Du mit "fänd ich blöd" ? Wenn es defekt ist, ist es halt defekt - und dann muss man es reklamieren, was ja in dem Fall auch eindeutig Dein gutes Recht wäre, oder ein anderes besorgen, wenn es einem zu umständlich ist ^^


----------



## maxscmitz (5. Oktober 2012)

Mit "fänd' ich blöd" meine Ich, dass bei einer Reise eines Pcs von gut 2 Stunden wahrscheinlich das Laufwerk nicht kaputt geht. Und das würde ja heissen, dass Mindfactory den PC garnicht ausgiebig geprüft hat.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2012)

je eben, ein Grund mehr, warum eine Reklamation berechtigt ist. Entweder Transportschaden oder nicht ausführlich genug geprüft. Es kann natürlich sein, dass die "nur" CPU und Grafik + Festplatte testen und bei einem Laufwerk gar nicht auf die Idee kommen, dass es defekt sein könnte - aber das ist dann deren Problem, wenn der Pc "unfertig" beim Kunden ankommt. Du kannt natürlich fragen, ob sie damit einverstanden sind, dass Du ein neues LW bekommst und es selber tauschst, damit nicht der ganze PC weg muss.


----------



## XT1024 (5. Oktober 2012)

Also ich glaube nicht, dass das Laufwerk defekt ist. Ich bin mir da sogar fast sicher.

Mach doch mal einen screenshot von dem Kontextmenü im Arbeitsplatz ähh _Computer_


----------



## maxscmitz (6. Oktober 2012)

Doch Laufwerk ist defekt, hab es jetzt bei 3 Computern ausprobiert und bei jedem wird der Fehler angezeigt, 
Schließe ich jedoch ein (neues) Laufwerk an den Rechner (, in dem das defekte vorhanden war) funktioniert es.
Habe mich heute auch mal mit dem Support von Mindfactory auseindandergesetzt und mir wird ein neues zugeschickt


----------

